# Issue with wireless mouse - inconsistent clicking



## greg-the-fox (Aug 2, 2012)

I've been having problems with my Logitech M505 wireless notebook mouse. Seemingly at random, it will double click when I single click, un-click and re-click while I am obviously firmly holding the mouse button down, and other weird things. It happens in no predictable pattern and sometimes it's totally fine. Stuff like highlighting text has become a nightmare, as well as anything involving clicking buttons or using dropdown menus (so basically everything) I changed the batteries but it doesn't seem to have helped. I know it could be a driver issue, but I don't know how to fix that. I'm using Mac OS X and Windows 7 (via Bootcamp) and it has the issue with both of them, which makes it unlikely that it is a driver problem because it's unlikely they would both have the same driver problem at the same time, right? The one thing I haven't done is test it on another computer, I'll do that soon when I have the chance. Could be a problem with the wireless USB receiver, or the physical switch under the mouse button, I really don't know. 

Everything else seems to be normal, the cursor seems to be working fine. I don't think right click has any problems, but it's hard to tell because I don't use it that often compared to left click. It is just the one left click button that is acting weird, which makes me think it's a physical problem.

Any ideas what the problem might be, and fixes? I am not really sure how to fix the drivers if that is the problem. In OS X I can't find any mouse drivers, I think they're hidden somewhere, and I searched hidden files but didn't know where to look. I tried to download the latest but it said there were no updates available. In Windows, I can't find any Logitech drivers, just Apple peripheral drivers that are part of Bootcamp's drivers in general and allow Windows to use Apple hardware. There's drivers for Apple mice and keyboards I don't even own.


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 2, 2012)

Two causes that would affect the dongle are proximity of the mouse and EM noise from the PC.  It does sound like a worn-out microswitch or worn-out plastic under the left button.

You should be able to test the right mouse button by clicking somewhere that gives a pop-up menu, then right-dragging around to see if the menu suddenly reappears somewhere else.

I agree that it's likely not a driver issue because, based on your description, the mouse is most likely using the generic USB HID mouse driver built in to both OSes.  If you can, plug the dongle into a different machine entirely and see if the problem is still there.  That'll isolate or eliminate the PC as a possible cause.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 9, 2012)

Well if anyone is curious...

It's definitely the microswitch, I did some research and it's a really common problem that's caused by wear. I do rage-click really hard sometimes >> It sounds like it's a higher pitch than the right click, and feels like there's less tension. I tried to deliberately cause the problem and I can actually click and unclick by subtly moving my finger even though the button is held down. I took the whole mouse apart, first I checked the plastic nubs under the mouse buttons, they seemed to be in perfect condition and it wasn't too dirty under there so I took the screws off the bottom also. I FINALLY got the microswitch open, and now I'm kind of scared to take the spring out... I can always replace the whole microswitch if I need to, they cost about $5 for a pair. (I'm terrible at soldering though so I'd like to avoid it at all costs) I'm also concerned I won't be able to get the mouse back together without breaking or bending something, it was really tricky getting the top part off and it took some pressure and coaxing. This is turning out to be a lot of trouble for such a stupid problem. They put these switches in pretty much every mouse, so I should either get used to this or learn to be more gentle. :I


----------



## Runefox (Aug 9, 2012)

Yeah, I figured it was the microswitch. That kind of thing happens a lot with regular mice, too.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 9, 2012)

Oh yeah, fixed it and the left click is as good as new now  even better than the right click (though not having problems with that one so not going to worry for now)
That was frustrating as hell though...


----------

